# Time out messages



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

In the past hour I have been getting numerous timeout screens while making submissions, accessing PMs, journals, etc. And yes, I have confirmed that this is not something on my end as I have been asked by and have asked my online contacts.

Does any admins know what is going on?

Can you tell uis what is going on?

Is there a DDOS attack in progress or what?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course the first logical assumption is that it's a DDOS. :roll:

Probably some server fart or something.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Of course the first logical assumption is that it's a DDOS. :roll:
> 
> Probably some server fart or something.


 
I would not be posting here and asking if I didn't verify that the timeouts are on my end first


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

It's those otters.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

It's overloaded with fox spunk. D:

And otters


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I would not be posting here and asking if I didn't verify that the timeouts are on my end first


 
Why would a server fart only be on your end? :/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually I've been experiencing something similar myself. I've found that while going from one page to another suddenly I'm getting white screens. Don't know if it's a similar thing. Been doing that all day and some of yesterday. This is not normal on my end.

EDIT: If I see more users posting in reporting this as an issue I'll make sure to bring it up with some of the other admins later on when I'm back on if someone else does not get to it first.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Why would a server fart only be on your end? :/



I clean out my cache, cookies, browsing history, etc. and if the problem persists, I ping the site, do a traceroute, to see if there is a lag somewhere between my PC and the servers, and even talking to my online friends to verify that they are having problems accessing the site


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Actually I've been experiencing something similar myself. I've found that while going from one page to another suddenly I'm getting white screens. Don't know if it's a similar thing. Been doing that all day and some of yesterday. This is not normal on my end.
> 
> EDIT: If I see more users posting in reporting this as an issue I'll make sure to bring it up with some of the other admins later on when I'm back on if someone else does not get to it first.


 
I think that it is the same problem


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 1, 2011)

I have this problem too.

DAMN YOU OTTERS AND YOUR DROWNING OF THINGS!


----------



## LeverPuller (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I clean out my cache, cookies, browsing history, etc. and if the problem persists, I ping the site, do a traceroute, to see if there is a lag somewhere between my PC and the servers, and even talking to my online friends to verify that they are having problems accessing the site



What he is saying is-
Don't jump to conclusions. Just because the site is taking a shit (normal occurence) doesn't mean it's 'being attacked'. If the server is having problems, EVERYONE is having problems. So a server problem could explain what is going on, as well as why it's happening to multiple people.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I clean out my cache, cookies, browsing history, etc. and if the problem persists, I ping the site, do a traceroute, to see if there is a lag somewhere between my PC and the servers, and even talking to my online friends to verify that they are having problems accessing the site


 
My point is that it's probably a problem on the server side of things, I'm not saying it has anything to do with your computer or connection.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have this problem too.
> 
> DAMN YOU OTTERS AND YOUR DROWNING OF THINGS!


 
Dis is why beavers are better :V


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Dis is why beavers are better :V


 
You kill trees.

The polar ice caps melting is your fault.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have this problem too.
> 
> DAMN YOU OTTERS AND YOUR DROWNING OF THINGS!


 
Let's hope that TRPDwarf can get 'neer or Yak to fix this problem


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My point is that it's probably a problem on the server side of things, I'm not saying it has anything to do with your computer or connection.


 
There are times that the timeout screens are caused by a full and overflowing cache on the user's end


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You kill trees.
> 
> The polar ice caps melting is your fault.



Lies and misinformation spread by the otter mafia!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 1, 2011)

Right now I cannot even long into FA- it is so slow and I get so far as to hit a white screen- it just stays there.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm just seeing it act slower then usual but no white screens.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Right now I cannot even long into FA- it is so slow and I get so far as to hit a white screen- it just stays there.


 
Yeah it is getting aggravating.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh hey, I got back in.

Preliminary "seems fine now".


----------



## Alstor (Mar 1, 2011)

This might be a cause from yak's loss of database memory from the last update. That, combined with the traffic to the site at these hours, can be the result of something. Why it's doing it now instead of later, though, is for all of us to ponder.

Also, if it's anyone's fault, it's the fish. They're always there, taunting us to go catch and eat them. Life as an busy otter is hard. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah, the site is crawling for me right now, too


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Alstor said:


> This might be a cause from yak's loss of database memory from the last update. That, combined with the traffic to the site at these hours, can be the result of something. Why it's doing it now instead of later, though, is for all of us to ponder.
> 
> Also, if it's anyone's fault, it's the fish. They're always there, taunting us to go catch and eat them. Life as an busy otter is hard. :V


 
Up until an hour and a half ago, the site was loading very fast, now it is very boggy


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 1, 2011)

Meh, I'm not getting any timeouts. Long loadtimes, but no timeouts. Then again, I got my transparent Squid proxy setup to only timeout on real "dead" connections. As long as the connection is "alive", it'll keep waiting. (TCP keepalive and all that) Based on my hobbyist-level knowledge, I'm guessing one of the servers is "busy". Thing is, "busy" could mean that it's just counting 0s. If it was a connection problem, 30secs and Squid would've said there was an error with the connection.


----------



## aapur (Mar 1, 2011)

i think FA is back up now

EDIT: Nope


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Switching my preliminary statement to a definite one: FA is now running on par with how it's always running for me.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 1, 2011)

The white screens are just 502s in disguise. Damn otters.

Can't explain the timeouts though... retarded otters?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

aapur said:


> i think FA is back up now
> 
> EDIT: Nope



FA Never went down its just acting slower then usual.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe you're all just very miserable users :[


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Maybe you're all just very miserable users :[


 
I NEED MY DOG COCK PORN!


----------



## Alstor (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Maybe you're all just very miserable users :[


 I AM DEFENDING MY SPECIES IF YOU DON'T MIND


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 1, 2011)

FA is crap.  Wonder if they will ever truly fix the hidden comments bug...the intermittent white screen problem...the lag...



Ainoko said:


> I clean out my cache, cookies, browsing history, etc. and if the problem persists, I ping the site, do a traceroute, to see if there is a lag somewhere between my PC and the servers, and even talking to my online friends to verify that they are having problems accessing the site


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Straight from twitter:


Fur Affinity
furaffinity Fur Affinity
We are currently experiencing network issues, and are working to resolve them.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder what the exc... reason is this time. DDoS? Fiber line cut? Otters swimming in the RAM?


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> I wonder what the exc... reason is this time. DDoS? Fiber line cut? Otters swimming in the RAM?


 
Foxes getting it on with the servers?


----------



## aapur (Mar 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> FA Never went down its just acting slower then usual.


 
FA is particially down, as it have trouble loading


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

aapur said:


> FA is particially down, as it have trouble loading


 
yep


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> I wonder what the exc... reason is this time. DDoS? Fiber line cut? Otters swimming in the RAM?


 
its just a network/server hiccup... keep the church in town guys XD


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

aapur said:


> FA is particially down, as it have trouble loading


 
People can still access the website its just slow.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

It's not even that slow for me guys. :/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's not even that slow for me guys. :/


 
i was able to browse it no problem for like 5 minutes and now its friggin slow again and i get timeout errors


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

The more I stare at this thread the more I'm imagining a bunch overweight men crawling out of their basements slowly walking around moaning, "poooooooorrrrrnnnn.....poooooooooooorn"


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> The more I stare at this thread the more I'm imagining a bunch overweight men crawling out of their basements slowly walking around moaning, "poooooooorrrrrnnnn.....poooooooooooorn"


 
Zombie movie: type it, print it, send it.

Instant money.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> The more I stare at this thread the more I'm imagining a bunch overweight men crawling out of their basements slowly walking around moaning, "poooooooorrrrrnnnn.....poooooooooooorn"


 
the same thing applies to thin men, women, overweight women as well


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> the same thing applies to thin men, women, overweight women as well


 
Yeah, but it's much funnier when you think of overweight guys living in basements.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah,I've been having the same problem. It took me a couple refreshes before I could finish submitting my newest submission. =/


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Yeah, but it's much funnier when you think of overweight guys living in basements.


 
True, I'll be the first to admit that I am a little over weight, but I am doing something about it. Lost 45 lbs in the last 6 months, leaving me 60lbs from my target weight of 170


----------



## aapur (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Yeah,I've been having the same problem. It took me a couple refreshes before I could finish submitting my newest submission. =/


 
yeah. it denads several refreshes to hit an open channel to FA ._.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 1, 2011)

No matter how much hardware keeps getting added, there sometimes are problems. :V

This is where a matter of site EFFICIENCY, not heaps of hardware, comes to thought.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Site is really fucking slow for me, some pictures are refusing to load. FA's Twitter says "network problems".


----------



## Eevee (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> > Probably some server fart or something.
> 
> 
> I would not be posting here and asking if I didn't verify that the timeouts are on my end first





Ainoko said:


> There are times that the timeout screens are caused by a full and overflowing cache on the user's end


I beg this of you, personally, Ainoko: _please_ stop diagnosing FA's technical problems.  You don't know what you're talking about, many of your diagnoses just plain make no sense, and you're likely to mislead onlookers who don't know any better.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Mar 1, 2011)

Slow for me too. Kept getting time out message.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> Site is really fucking slow for me, some pictures are refusing to load. FA's Twitter says "network problems".


 
Well, thank fuck everyone is watching the FA Twitter. Otherwise people might be misinformed.


Oh, wait...


----------



## rafflone (Mar 1, 2011)

Oops! Internet Explorer could not connect to www.furaffinity.netTry reloading: www.&shy;furaffinity.&shy;net
*Other users* are also *experiencing difficulties* connecting to this site, so you may have to *wait a few minutes.*

says Google


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 1, 2011)

My firefox can't even connect to FA.

Lets just hope it's just regular network problems and not DDOS.


----------



## theredcatdances (Mar 1, 2011)

Got a feeling it's a localized issue Ani...I'm having it too, ping testing shows something wrong @ the Planet(multiple routers not even bothering to respond).


Might be wrong, we'll know in time.

(insert time)


See above comments, someone's been chewing on SOMETHING over there!


----------



## jakethefox (Mar 1, 2011)

site seems to be down on my side, checked it with isitdown and it is dooooooown.


----------



## trekwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

been having the same issue for 3 hrs now think its time someone told an admin????


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Well, thank fuck everyone is watching the FA Twitter. Otherwise people might be misinformed.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...


I'm just telling you what it says, man :1

The PR is better, though


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2011)

calm the fek down people, you'll get your pronz later :V


----------



## PhoenixDamascusDrake (Mar 1, 2011)

I just tried getting on and couldn't do anything. It appears FA is down for the count currently and isn't likely to be back up anytime soon whereas every other website on my browser works just fine.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Leybun said:


> calm the fek down people, you'll get your pronz later :V


 
BUT I NEEDS IT ;~;


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'm just telling you what it says, man :1
> 
> The PR is better, though


 
Sorry, but this is fucking shit.

Oh no, FA is down! Which shall we do:

1 - Post a message on the appropriate forum outlining the issue
2 - Post comment on obscure Twitter account only a few people watch
3 - Die of Dysentry


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 1, 2011)

Leybun said:


> calm the fek down people, you'll get your pronz later :V


 

BUT I NEED TO SEE MAI VORE!

In all realities I just wanted to submit a trade I was working on but I suppose it can wait.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, but this is fucking shit.
> 
> Oh no, FA is down! Which shall we do:
> 
> ...


eh, whatever. I'm just saying what FA's twitter said. I have no opinion on the matter. No need to be a dick about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, but this is fucking shit.
> 
> Oh no, FA is down! Which shall we do:
> 
> ...



Makes me think of Oregon Trail.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Makes me think of Oregon Trail.


 
noooo, really?

edit: sorry, that's kinda mean >.>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> noooo, really?
> 
> edit: sorry, that's kinda mean >.>


 
Man when the main site goes AWOL everyone gets so grumpy.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Man when the main site goes AWOL everyone gets so grumpy.


 
I'm grumpy for other reasons. I need sleep x3

edit: down for me now


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 3 - Die of Dysentry


 
Can I at least receive it in a box?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> The PR is better, though


 
I've never even heard of that account.

Most of the 'information' posted there seems pretty worthless anyway.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I've never even heard of that account.
> 
> Most of the 'information' posted there seems pretty worthless anyway.


 
Yep, that's PR for you.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Site isn't loading for me, period. Nothing is working. I keep getting one of those 'can't display the webpage messages'


----------



## Sanyi (Mar 1, 2011)

I can get it to load, but it takes like 5 minutes a page.
Yippee doo dah day, someone probably tripped over a cable again.

Good thing I actually have something to do. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yep, that's PR for you.


 
Public Retardation?


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> I can get it to load, but it takes like 5 minutes a page.
> Yippee doo dah day, someone probably tripped over a cable again.
> 
> Good thing I actually have something to do. :3


 
Well out of all the attempts I made the internet service automatically times it out if it doesn't load within a set amount of time, I tried ten times and it didn't load at all every time.


----------



## Sanyi (Mar 1, 2011)

Rainbowdragon said:


> Well out of all the attempts I made the internet service automatically times it out if it doesn't load within a set amount of time, I tried ten times and it didn't load at all every time.


Don't try. It apparently burns a lot of resources to load an FA page right now. Download speeds go up to 1.5MBs from 100-150KBs when I stop loading a single page. >:[
/fail


----------



## Taralack (Mar 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I've never even heard of that account.
> 
> Most of the 'information' posted there seems pretty worthless anyway.


 
It's a troll/parody account, if that wasn't immediately obvious >_>


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> eh, whatever. I'm just saying what FA's twitter said. I have no opinion on the matter. No need to be a dick about it.


 
Are you responsible for where the admin post information on FA?

No?

Then I'm not getting at you, I'm getting at whoever is putting information in stupid places. Calm the shit down and have a mug of tea.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, but this is fucking shit.
> 
> Oh no, FA is down! Which shall we do:
> 
> ...


 
You ARE well aware that @furaffinitypr is a fake account, right?


{quote]Calm the shit down and have a mug of tea. [/quote]

Follow your own advice please.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Witchiebunny said:


> You ARE well aware that @furaffinitypr is a fake account, right?


 
Holy shit, really. And there was me thinking that FA ran on an entire room full of yellow cables.

I'm talking about the proper FA twitter. How many times has relevant information for various things been posted there, but not in places where your casual user might actually accidentally stumble upon it. It's like popping a zit into a bowl of custard. You have to do a lot of digging around to find the part you need to know about, but unless you know it's there, you'll never know.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> DDOS


 


MitchZer0 said:


> DDOS.


 






SAY DDOS AGAIN! SAY DDOS AGAIN! I DARE YOU! I DOUBLE DARE YOU MOTHER FUCKER! SAY DDOS ONE MORE GODDAMN TIME!


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

DDOS


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Witchiebunny said:


> > Calm the shit down and have a mug of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow your own advice please.


 
I am frothing my tea at this very minute at this stupidity. There's biscuit crumbs all over the room, and the cat is looking mortified.

Several times now, when there's been an issue, for some strange reason, the first port of call for FA to report it is Twitter. Not the site support forums, which is the sensible option. I can live with FA being down. It's no biggie. But posting relevant informationt o a place hardly anyone will look is daft and counter-productive. A thread in site issues wouldn't kill people coming to complain that FA is down, but it would reduce it a little.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> It's a troll/parody account, if that wasn't immediately obvious >_>


 
It's not _immediately _obvious no, since half of that is pretty similar to what the normal ones say :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

OH GOD SOMEONE IS LOOKING AT TWITTER, WE MUST STOP THIS MADNESS

In all honesty? FA's twitter updates faster than the forums. Stop being angry at nothing :1


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> OH GOD SOMEONE IS LOOKING AT TWITTER, WE MUST STOP THIS MADNESS
> 
> In all honesty? FA's twitter updates faster than the forums. Stop being angry at nothing :1


 
I am trying to learn Flash. I must have somewhere to direct my anger.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I am trying to learn Flash. I must have somewhere to direct my anger.


 
Oh. Actually, I take back what I said now.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I am frothing my tea at this very minute at this stupidity. There's biscuit crumbs all over the room, and the cat is looking mortified.
> 
> Several times now, when there's been an issue, for some strange reason, the first port of call for FA to report it is Twitter. Not the site support forums, which is the sensible option. I can live with FA being down. It's no biggie. But posting relevant informationt o a place hardly anyone will look is daft and counter-productive. A thread in site issues wouldn't kill people coming to complain that FA is down, but it would reduce it a little.



Arshes had a good quote somewhere, but I can't find it. It goes like "I'm not going to watch an account that posts random videos and useless bits of information only for the real important to be thrown in subtly."


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 1, 2011)

What is DDOS?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> What is DDOS?


 
Dragons Dicking On the Sofa


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> What is DDOS?


 
A Distributed Disk Operating System. It's like a normal OS, but utilizes enhanced interconnectivity stabilisation.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 1, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> What is DDOS?


 
Delicious Donuts on Sale.

You know what a great part about vBulletin is? The ability to auto-post RSS feeds. You can even set it to only post things that contain certain words, like "down" or "outage" or "problems" or even just some code that you'd stick on the end like #faf. At least there'd be some amount of cross-posting going on...


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2011)

Accountability said:


> At least there'd be some amount of cross-posting going on...


 
I think we're doing quite well on being cross while posting, actually.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 1, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> What is DDOS?


 
lol you guys stop confusing her

It's something like Direct Denial of Service or some shit. I just know the words "denial" and "service" are in there somewhere.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> lol you guys stop confusing her
> 
> It's something like Direct Denial of Service or some shit. I just know the words "denial" and "service" are in there somewhere.


 "Distributed denial-of-service"

I just sent her a link and a definition.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> lol you guys stop confusing her
> 
> It's something like Direct Denial of Service or some shit. I just know the words "denial" and "service" are in there somewhere.


 
I like that. You say to stop confusing her and then give another incorrect definition.


----------



## PhoenixDamascusDrake (Mar 1, 2011)

Completely down, 5-10 minutes of nothing and then a timed out message. It seems to work well for some people, okay for others, piss poorly for yet others and the rest......not at all.


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2011)

PhoenixDamascusDrake said:


> Completely down, 5-10 minutes of nothing and then a timed out message. It seems to work well for some people, okay for others, piss poorly for yet others and the rest......not at all.



_Quit fuggin' worrying about it.
_


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

FA Twitter said:
			
		

> We believe we've identified the issue. We're trying to apply a fix.



.


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

'Seems' fixed.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

PRAISE THE HEAVENS AND THE LORDS OF FURRY PORN


----------



## Xenke (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe now all the weirdos will go away.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Yaaay porn :3


----------



## Ley (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yaaay porn :3



You sick bastard >:V

Anyways, now I can actually post stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Leybun said:


> You sick bastard >:V
> 
> Anyways, now I can actually post stuff.


 
you're the one who-ah, nevermind
pr0n


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 1, 2011)

Alstor said:


> SAY DDOS AGAIN! SAY DDOS AGAIN! I DARE YOU! I DOUBLE DARE YOU MOTHER FUCKER! SAY DDOS ONE MORE GODDAMN TIME!


 
DDOS
DDOS
DDOS
DDOS
DDOS


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> DDOS
> DDOS
> DDOS
> DDOS
> DDOS


 
That might've been remotely funny if 5 people hadn't already said it.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Mar 1, 2011)

Site is back up, let's find something else to froth at the mouth about plz.


----------

